# Another follow on question re: making up Aptamil in advance



## cooky (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi

Another question ....... If I put the boiled water into my sterile bottle and take this and the right amount of powder in a powder dispenser upstairs at night. Do I add the powder to the cold water when needed and then heat the bottle or do I heat the bottle first and then add the powder? or doesn't it matter?

Many thanks

Cooky x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Cooky

What does it say on your box?

The guidelines from the DOH suggest that boiled water should be kept in a flask and then added to your bottle when you need to make up a fed. The temperature of the water that should be used to make up feeds is 70. Have a look here for more information: http://www.ardo.ch

The reason why the water needs to be this temperature is because formula milk is not sterile and that water at this temp can help to kill of most of the bugs.

Sorry for the advice earlier..I didnt read that it was for during the night 

Jx


----------

